# Bobber or bottom?



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

For years we've been fishing on the bottom for cats. The more I read here, the more I hear people using floats to suspend bait. I've been trying the last few times out to mix up the formula, some on bottom some suspended, especially when they aren't biting. Haven't gotten any bites on the bobber when I've tried. Is there a general time of day to suspend the bait rather then putting it on the bottom?


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

all "_friends_" of mine at O'Sha spillway are using bobers for cats and let me tell you, they are pulling some 5 inchers there  But I saw them pulling much bigger ones sometimes as well. I think they are using _camarones_ as a bait in most cases.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

All my Biggest Cats have come from fishing the Big Lighted Slip Bobber at nite. Ill set the depth for the Area im in & try to keep it about 6-10 inch's off the bottom, No more than that. I always use Big Live Bluegill, Shad or Creek Chubs. I catch more on the Bobber than I do any other way. I cant really fish them in the river like I can a Lake. Lake's or Slow moving water is best for the Bobbers in my Opinion. I use the Big 12 inch weighted Cigar Shaped Bobber that you can put a 3 inch light stick in. Good luck !!
Cat Mazter


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Cat Mazter said:


> All my Biggest Cats have come from fishing the Big Lighted Slip Bobber at nite. Ill set the depth for the Area im in & try to keep it about 6-10 inch's off the bottom, No more than that. I always use Big Live Bluegill, Shad or Creek Chubs. I catch more on the Bobber than I do any other way. I cant really fish them in the river like I can a Lake. Lake's or Slow moving water is best for the Bobbers in my Opinion. I use the Big 12 inch weighted Cigar Shaped Bobber that you can put a 3 inch light stick in. Good luck !!
> Cat Mazter


I've bought some slip bobbers within the last year or so. Some of the 9-10" giant torpedo types that are black with the yellow and red stripes. Tried using them, but the current is fairly quick where we fish, spillway and channel areas. I bought some smaller slip bobbers but having a hard time finding cigars. I'll have to look for the ones that you can put a light stick in. 

I'm starting to think a 2 ounce weight on the bottom might keep the line from floating. Maybe a three way swivel so the bait can have a little movement. However, if you're putting live bait on it, might not be such a good idea of 2 ounces of weight. Seems you'd almost want it to swim freely.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Only the bottom for me.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I put a 1/2 ounce sinker on the line right above the hook, My Bait swims all around, It moves my Bobber around in Big Circles covering alot of area when fished a little deeper.  The Bobber is weighted But it dont take much to pull it under at all, I like them. But in the river Its bottom fishing Only !  
Cat Mazter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a 10-oz sinker and chunk out my bait and let it sit on the bottom, in lakes I will scale down to an 8-oz sinker.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I think Ill try some Bigger Sinkers Now.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

He ED, Mellon and I was fishing and area this years where you had to use two 8-oz sinkers to hold bottom and still caught flatheads!.

How is the flathead bite in logan in the fall?


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

flathunter said:


> I use a 10-oz sinker and chunk out my bait and let it sit on the bottom, in lakes I will scale down to an 8-oz sinker.


10 oz sinker? Yikes. I just bought either 1 oz or 2 oz sinkers and thought I'd try them in swift current. Where did you ever find 10 oz sinkers?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The thing is I don't think I have a rod that will handle tossing 10 oz sinkers. 4 oz is the biggest I have in my tackle box and since I don't do a lot of tightlining they have not moved in a while.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

10 oz sinker on a line - do you have to have weapon permit to use it? Flathunter - what line you are using?


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I only use 1 ounce sinkers here But the river is bigger & Faster where your at than where I am. Its a Slow moving river here.

About the Fall bite, Ill let you know   

Cat Mazter


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

10 oz is not that unreal. When we fish the muskingum at times a 10 oz sinker just barely holds your bait in place when we put it just at the edge of current. i use quantum bigcat rods and garcia 7000's. works just fine, get just enough casting distance, but dont need it if your bait placement is accurate in relation to where the fish might be. the lake we fish for flatheads her in northeast ohio has alot of unfiorm bottom, so a nice big cigar float suspending the bait about a foot off the bottom is DEADLY here too, only way to kep the bullheads we use for bait up and in the strike zone. you can get these sinkers at the catfisherman's bible---CATFISH CONNECTION! or make your own.

JB


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

How many use a sliding sinker,with a swivel and put a float on the line next to the bait,like with crawlers or livers.I've heard of a few doing this.Does it work any better.


----------

